

Inhuman genomes - bootload
http://www.economist.com/node/16349380?story_id=16349380&fsrc=scn/tw/te/rss/pe

======
10ren
Someone told me a few years back that when Moore's Law dropped the price of
sequencing to the point that a garage startup could afford it, everything
would change.

Article says it's $5,000 per species (in bulk). Not that far off.

~~~
eru
Things are already changing. And the price of sequencing (and synthesizing)
DNA drops much faster than Moore's law at the moment: It's closer to 10 times
cheaper a year, than Moore's law 2 times per 18 months.

~~~
10ren
That is amazing. Do you have any links that show that the factors causing it
are likely to continue; and/or if there is a bottom-out/saturation point? I
tend to think Moore's Law is the exception, not the rule, and it's only
technologies based on silicon that have a similar trajectory _over the long-
term_. Many technologies may have a short-term performance spurt.

